# SeaStar Hydraulic Steering



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The SeaStar Hydraulic Steering on my Shamrock (inboard motor) has gotten very stiff with a big "flat spot" (sudden no feel area" as I turn the wheel from stop to stop. The lower steering is almost unusable.

This only happens on the lower station... the upper station works fine. Fluid quantity is okay at both stations.

I have a new "seal kit" so I'm gonna try to replace those o-rings this week. I've heard it's a pretty easy job. Drain all the fluid in the system, dismantle helm, replace o-rings, reassemble, refill, and bleed. The helm is "forward mounted" and there is quite a bit of mostly blind space on the backside. Should I dismount the helm pump for access or is it pretty easy to feel the parts that need to be removed?

Anything else I should check as I attempt this job? 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't help you on this one Jim...but welcone home....see you have been gone about a month.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Jim, you stated the fluid quantity was ok,, this indicates to me there is no leak,, there for a seal kit isnt going to help.. it appears to me the the hydraulic pump in the lower helm has failed. :usaflag


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Kenny.. you are sohelpful.... not sure what time you guys open but I'll be there early in the morning.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim....maybe it's time to try my idea (in the PM).....(scratching head)...from the sound of things...what will it hurt:banghead

I know some are wondering...

http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic115875-4-1.aspx?Highlight=lucas


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ron, your link adddress cable steering... Jim is talking about Hydraulic Steering.. atleast that is what i gather from his post,, I could be wrong....:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, If the lower station has any air space in it then fill it to the brim. Let a little fluid squeeze out as you screw in the plug. Spin it lock to lock several times and recheck for an air space refill if necessary. Also does the upper station have any loose spots in it?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The lower station should not have air in it and you can't fill at the lower station when you have a upper station.



When you have 2 stations, the lower station will have a nonvented plug where you would normally fill the helm. The upper station will be vented.



If the lower station were vented, all the fluid would run out that was filling the hoses and upper helm. It would do the same thing when you removed that nonvented helm plug.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

No leaks in the system... I loosened the ventless cap at the lower unit a bit and fluid came out immrediately. Retightened.

No loose spots in the upper station.

Can the pump be rebuilt? I'm planning to head out in a couple hours.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's the latest... I pulled the helm (easy to do if a bit messy), as I drained the residual fluid I also got some rusty water out of the pump. 

Anybody recommend someplace to have it rebuilt?

Jim

PS... that helm would leak just a verylittle on the coldest daysof winter...I'm guessing some moisture also found it's way in those cold o-rings.


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

I think kenny's right in the Pump (helm) failure. I've replace many at work.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I sent an e-mail to Teleflex (SeaStar) about my problems... 

Here's my e-mail and responsewithin aday... I thought the mechanics on the board might find the response informative...

J Tully wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE cite=mid:[email protected] type="cite"><META content="MSHTML 6.00.6000.16711" name=GENERATOR><STYLE></STYLE>I have a 26' Shamrock keel drive WAwith dual Seastar Hydraulic Steering stations. I need to replace the lower helm pump and was wondering if I could swith it out for a larger output unit.</DIV></DIV>Currently both stations have an HH5271 pump. Is it permissible to replace the lower station with an HH5270 or HH5272 pump? In a trailing sea with a crosswind I get a lot of understeer because of the large sail area of my cockpit enclosure, upper station, and the boat's keel. I'm thinking that if I push a little more fluid I might get better helm response. I only use the upper station while sight fishing.</DIV></DIV>Is that a correct assumption? Is it okay to have 2 different helm pumps in the same system</DIV></DIV>Thanks,</DIV></DIV>Jim</DIV></DIV>(850) 492-4407</DIV></DIV>PS... the first helm pump lasted 8 years, but stiffened up and got a big flat spot in itin the past couple months... when I took it off it had some rusty water in it. The upper station, seldom used, is still going strong after 7 years</DIV></BLOCKQUOTE><BLOCKQUOTE cite=mid:[email protected] type="cite">

Teleflex reponse...
Thanks for the email There is no reason why you cannot use two helms of different displacements in this boat, and I agree that your thoughts are true and correct (more response out of the rudder will give you some better control in the conditions that you have explained.)

You have also mentioned that the one helm had rust and water on the inside. I highly suggest that you do the following "before" you install the new helm pump
</DIV></BLOCKQUOTE><UL><LI>completely flush out the system. You can use ATF to do this, but please only fill with SeaStar fluid once flushed out. <LI>I would suggest to go as far as to remove the hoses from the steering cylinder, and the helms. Then, using air pressure, blow out the lines free and clear of everything. </LI>[/list]

the above will prevent the new helm from being attacked by the contamination that is going on in the system

thanks and please let me know if you have any other questions
Marc

Ptetty good free service adviceI'd say...

Jim

<BLOCKQUOTE cite=mid:[email protected] type="cite"></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim.

I remember us talking about a leak on it a couple of yrs ago along withyou having to dosconnect the upper helm lines a couple of times, my guess is that's when you contamination happened.

the reason you only have a noticable leak during the coldest part of the winter is the condensation in the system is freezing and expanding forcing some of the oil out.

Let me know if you need a hand with it, I moved but still work at the same place and the no# is the same.


----------

